# Bow vise question



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

I have an American Archery Products Parallel Universal Bow Vise. I am having a tough time getting any bow to be locked in an upright position. Not sure what I am doing wrong or perhaps this is not a vise that will allow a bow to be upright. Thoughts?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Never seen one. Got a pic?


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/american-archery-products-parallel-universal-vise-p-33.html


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the same thing and mine works like a gem! As long as you have everything tight it should be able to stand up right just fine.


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

You wouldn't happen to have a pic with your bow in it would you?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Saw the pic. I have one (just forgot the name and similiar to Apple's) and it works great. There is the front screw to correct tilt, the back for upright and the clamp itself, which can be used to correct tilt as you tighten the clamp.


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Would you happen to have a pic?


----------



## Tribute2007 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm getting ready to head out now so I dont have any pics but if you dont have a answere by tomorrow and still want a pic I'll take a few and post em up.


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

I have the same vise and it works fine. Remember to have two on the top and one on the bottom of the limbs. Tighten it down and it holds fine.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

I just bought one from them off ebay and looks just like the Apple vise I had .


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

Ok, I tried to clamp my bow in this vise but it does not seem to fit. Either I am doing something wrong or I have some other problem here. See pic, it is my Marquis laying on its side with two pieces on top of the limb and one on the bottom. You can see there is no way you can tighten it down.


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought it looked pretty straight forward until I saw your picture. That really doesn't look much like the picture on the website. I don't see the lockdown knob either. Just going by the website picture I'd say you have it backwards. The two bars that screw together (assuming the knob is laying around there somewhere) seem to go at the bottom of the bow nearest the cams. They clamp together around the limb, and the limb rests on single top bar, holding the bow upright.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

flickman said:


> Ok, I tried to clamp my bow in this vise but it does not seem to fit. Either I am doing something wrong or I have some other problem here. See pic, it is my Marquis laying on its side with two pieces on top of the limb and one on the bottom. You can see there is no way you can tighten it down.


You have it backwards . The threaded side of the bolt should be facing the bow , not away from it .

Sorry , but if you can`t figure that out maybe you shouldn`t work on your bow .


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

The lockdown knob is sitting to the side out of the picture. If I turn it around how is that going to be different? Does anybody have a picture of their bow in one of these? It is the one in the picture above.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

The bow sits in just the way the vise looks in the pick Dave V posted . You have it upside down and going against the curve of your limb .


----------



## Bjoernes (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi!

I think you should try to turn it with the other side up... so you get two rods on the underside of the limb, and one on top (the mobile one)..

Best regards
Bjoernes

Sorry, I see it was a long time since I refreshed the page, others beat me to it with the answer.....


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

I just put my bow on and here are a few pics .


----------



## flickman (Jan 7, 2008)

That did it. I was trying to clamp it the other way around based on another comment. I will tell you that this vise does not seem to be the greatest but I guess you get what you pay for.

Thanks for all the help guys!


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

flickman said:


> That did it. I was trying to clamp it the other way around based on another comment. I will tell you that this vise does not seem to be the greatest but I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> Thanks for all the help guys!


LOL , that vise works like any other that is made to hold the bow by the limb . I had a $70 Apple vise and works the same way .


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

This picture looks different than the one above.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

That is because your pic has a different vise . Looks like the one you posted is an Apple vise .


----------



## altman (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, you are right. Thought I was missing something here and I was. The pic I posted is from Bass Pro catalogue. Mine is like the pic I posted and I do have 2 on the top and 1 on the bottom. Sorry for the bad info.


----------



## Briguy (Jan 26, 2009)

It`s all good . I do like the Apple vise better but the one from I posted works good enough for the price .


----------

